# cooler radiator is cold, CPU +80 degrees



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

My processor is overheating at 100% load 80+degrees. But cooler radiator is cold. At 10%load is ~25 degrees. Problems with thermal pasta? Maybe radiator got deformed? Im using this one


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the heatsink/fam securely attached to the Mobo?
Is it free of dust/grime buildup?
Is that 80c?
Where are you seeing that Temp?

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

I would remove it, clean the surface of the CPU and the heatsink with alcohol solvent using coffee filter or paper, apply new thermal paste and install it again. These AMD stock fans usually aren't that good, and many of them make a lot of noise. You should consider upgrading to a bigger aftermarket one. 

Also.. another tip: I've had issues with some thermal paste, where the paste itself is very liquid.. try to squeeze some out first to get water out. I had similar problems as you once, and when I removed the CPU cooler/fan after two months, the thermal paste hadn't even dried. :huh:


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Is the heatsink/fam securely attached to the Mobo?
> Is it free of dust/grime buildup?
> Is that 80c?
> Where are you seeing that Temp?
> ...


1. Its fine, everything is in place.
2. Yes, its 80 celsius
3. Im using pc wizard
4. 4770HD radeon/ AMD athonl x2 4800+ 2ghz / 3Gb or RAM/ MSI K9N SLI


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios for the most reliable results.
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios for the most reliable results.
> Brand & Model of the PSU?


400W codegen. Well tested for few weaks. After i put new termopasta works fine for 5-10days, but after that its starting overheating again. Fixed heatsink, but heating doesnt stoped.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Check you temp and voltages in the BIOS. Pc Wizard is reporting it wrong! You can also use core temp as it works well with your cpu.

Core Temp


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It may or may not be a contributor to your problem but your PSU is a very poor quality unit and is underpowered.


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Just used core temp and at 10-20% cpu load its 70c+ . 100% load goes to 130c+ and pc turn down.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

There's no way that the heatsink is latched properly to the motherboard then. I would tripple check that and there should be very little to no movement when fastened properly.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

arnaxxzz said:


> Just used core temp and at 10-20% cpu load its 70c+ . 100% load goes to* 130c+* and pc turn down.



The CPU would get to this heat before it shuts down ?


Pretty clear that the heatsink is not tight to me.


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes reaches 130 and next second turn off. So i suppose to fix it? If i move heatsink around it moves a bit.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It should have very little movement and that's only if you apply a bit of force to do so. It's not on properly. Check the bracket latches to make sure they are all the way under the socket latch tabs.


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

It moves if i use some force. And everything is set correctly, checked 10+times


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

How much thermal paste did you apply. I had a Amd cpu with the exact same heatsink and it never ran hot!


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

bit more than







.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's too much. It should be the size of a grain of rice. Too much acts like an insulator. You only want a very thin layer to fill in any scracthes in the heatsink and cpu's heatspreader.


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Okay, and should it cover all cpu? Or only center of it?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You can put a plastic baggy over your finger and spread it out or use the center method! The key is don't let your fingers touch the heatsink base or the cpus heatspreader as you'll contaminate the surface with the oils from your fingers,


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Just did 1st method. Didint helped  . Its pissing me off. Is there is more advices? If not... Maybe should i buy new cooler?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the fan/heatsink dirty? Is the fan plugged into the the cpu fan header? What make is the motherboard cause we may be able to adjust the fan to run at full speed. I'm thinking it may be set wrong in the BIOS.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

That Heatsink is very tight , sometimes its even harder to latch it on than to loosen it .

I think that heatsink is not functioning as it was supposed to. 

Especially the latches.


We need to remember the radiator is cold . 

Cold Radiator and hot cpu = 

No Contact .


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan and heatsink is clean, just sides of radiator bit dirty with therlmal pasta (may it couse problem? Im not in home right now). Yes fan is plugged. Fan works at ~3000 rmp. And radiator isnt cold anymore.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

What is the heat of your cpu now under bios readings?


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

CPU temp at bios 43c, system temp 42c. It gets 130+ at 100% load


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What do you maen by the thermal paste? Did you redo it when you changed cpu's?


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Heatsink was a bit soiled with thermal pasta, i cleaned it. I dont get it what do you mean by " Did you redo it when you changed cpu's?" I bought pc full complement.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

When you remove a heatsink you have to clean off the old thermal paste with some 90% Isopropyl alcohol and use some new thermal compound. This is why your cpu is overheating!

How To Correctly Apply Thermal Grease | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I believe we have a winner! ^
The thermal paste needs to be thoroughly cleaned from the CPU & Heatsink, and fresh paste applied, whenever the heatsink to CPU seal is disturbed.


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

aight, now lets fuse everything in one place. Ill report how did it worked (after few hours), and thanks for helping


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

did everything you told.. did not worked . its slowly reached 60c but after that it gets fast till overheating :/


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to ask, and I hope you take no offense from me asking. Did you remove the clear plastic shipping cover from the base of the heatsink before installing?

A couple years back a client brought his custom build to me with that exact "problem".


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

non taken.i have whole pc fo 5 years now, i havent changed cooler or cpu. i bought already fully working pc and it served well for 5years now. so it couldnt be plastic cover


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

If you can turn the heat sink either 90 or 180º try that. It may not longer be perfectly flat.

Also do a google search for lapping heat sinks and CPU's.

BG


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

mostly it says that results is just few celcius lower, so would is there is a chance to fix my overheating problem?


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Just did laping. Stays at 53c 1st core and 75c 2nd core after 30mins. Seems like it worked. Thanks for idea (havent heard before ) thanks everyone for help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You are welcome. We are glad it seemed to work for you.

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

arnaxxzz said:


> Just did laping. Stays at 53c 1st core and 75c 2nd core after 30mins. Seems like it worked. Thanks for idea (havent heard before ) thanks everyone for help.


Those temps are certainly an improvement but 75C is still too hot.


----------

